# Hi From Acme Alberta



## Acme-machining (Dec 3, 2022)

Hi, I have been a mechanic for over 45 years and have been machining parts for many of those years. I live in Acme Alberta and was told about this site by Everitt from Spruce Grove after he subscribed to my YouTube channel. I look forward to chatting with many of you and hope I am not too old to learn new tricks LOL.


----------



## Xyphota (Dec 4, 2022)

At 45 you must be the youngest guy here. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 4, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## 140mower (Dec 4, 2022)

Xyphota said:


> At 45 you must be the youngest guy here. Welcome to the forum!


Pretty sure that he had a brief diaper/learning period before he started wrenching... Lol 
 Welcome to the forum from Lillooet BC. You wouldn't be the fellow that used to supply Wiley coyote with all those cool rockets and such would ya?


----------



## Gearhead88 (Dec 4, 2022)

Welcome !

You tube channel ? , what's it called ?


----------



## Art M (Dec 4, 2022)

Welcome from Manitoba. Love the avatar


----------



## Acme-machining (Dec 4, 2022)

Xyphota said:


> At 45 you must be the youngest guy here. Welcome to the forum!


No I am 59. Started fixing stuff at 13- 14 years old. Had to fix what I broke before Dad got home. Got real good at it and started working in local garage.


----------



## Proxule (Dec 4, 2022)

Welcome


----------



## Acme-machining (Dec 4, 2022)

Gearhead88 said:


> Welcome !
> 
> You tube channel ? , what's it called ?


YouTube@acmemachining Please Subscribe. Thanks Just Started after getting New 3VM Milling Machine from Modern Tools in Calgary.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 4, 2022)

Welcome from Ontario farm country. I cut my teeth fixing stuff the same way you did. My mom likes to say that I showed her a better way to put in a diaper pin. Had nothing to do with being handy. I just didn't like getting stabbed all the time. I hear the ones I'll be wearing next will use tape or an elastic band. With the way my skin hangs, I think I'd be better off with clothes pins. Or do they still sell those?

Never ever too late to learn till they turn the lights off. You are not really that old. Lots of guys on here who could be your dad.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 4, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 4, 2022)

Acme-machining said:


> Hi, I have been a mechanic for over 45 years and have been machining parts for many of those years. I live in Acme Alberta and was told about this site by Everitt from Spruce Grove after he subscribed to my YouTube channel. I look forward to chatting with many of you and hope I am not too old to learn new tricks LOL.


welcome.

I'm betting you got welcomed here by almost as many people as you have in Acme. Your world just expanded dramatically


----------



## Chicken lights (Dec 4, 2022)

Welcome from no fixed address


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Dec 4, 2022)

Welcome from the Burg


----------



## historicalarms (Dec 4, 2022)

Welcome from a lot older dude that has a very good friend that drove bus into Acme for 32 yrs. We talk old on here sometimes but at his retirement last year there were 6 grandkids on his bus that he drove their grand parents to school when he just started.


----------



## whydontu (Dec 4, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver!


----------



## Crosche (Dec 5, 2022)

Greetings and welcome to the forum from Calgary! 

Cheers,
Chad


----------



## LinsG (Dec 5, 2022)

Welcome from Red Deer.


----------



## Engmaxx (Dec 5, 2022)

Welcome from Newmarket!


----------



## jcdammeyer (Dec 5, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver Island.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Dec 5, 2022)

Welcome from eastern Saskatchewan !


----------



## Hruul (Dec 22, 2022)

Welcome from Regina, SK.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Dec 22, 2022)

Hi from Victoria,Bc


----------

